# Please Help!!! B5 S4 will not start after turbo install!!!



## rory2523 (May 9, 2010)

Hi, My girlfriend owns a 2001 S4 6spd. Although I am not a mechanic, current financial woes prompted me to attempt replacing the turbos after they blew. The removal/install went ok, even though it took me a week and a half in the driveway in Atlanta summer. Anyhow, I've managed to get the motor and trans back in, driveshaft, axles, and linkage. the front clip is on the car except for the bumper and headlights. The fluids are all good. I have a vag-com cable, and the only code I'm getting is Intake Air Temperature Sensor (g42) signal too low. The car cranks but will not start. I have fuel and spark. Can this sensor cause the car to not start or could it be something else? I am unfortunately pressed for time as it is our only car and it is currently housed in a storage facility, and the $250/mo rent is killing us. Any suggestions? Thank you very very much for your help.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

If you can barely afford rent then a 2.7tt is not a car for you. I don't think that sensor would cause the car to not start. Def not run right but starting and running it should still do.

Recheck any plugs and wires you messed with and I congratulate you on stepping up and taking that motor out. Some wont even touch it.


----------

